# Portland, OR?



## Reece Man (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm having a tough time finding anything breathtaking as far as landscape shooting goes. There are some pretty areas but I'm not finding much as far as composition because everything is the same color... Green. The mountains don't have any really special features and I'm getting bored with shooting Mt. Hood. Any suggestions? Anyone wanna go on a trip somewhere?


----------

